# خاصية تقييم الأعضاء و عرض المقيمين



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2011)

الأحبة في المسيح،

نظراً لشيوع خاصية التقييم و الإعجاب بالردود و تلافياً لردود الشكر قمنا بإضافة خاصية جديدة تُتيح للأعضاء تسجيل إعجابهم و تقييمهم للمشاركات في المنتدى. الخاصية ستعرض إسماء الأعضاء الذين قيموا الموضوع و سجلوا إعجابهم به.
العرض سيكون أسفل كل رد و الصورة التالية هي للتوضيح:








طريقة التقييم هي نفس الطريقة المعروفة سابقاً، أي بالضغط على 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أسفل كل رد و إعطاء التقييم و الإعجاب بحسب الرغبة.

نرحب كالعادة بكل أرائكم و افكاركم لتطوير هذه الفكرة حسب ما يفيد المنتدى و الأعضاء.


سلام و نعمة


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

*يا سلام حلوة الخاصية هي يا زعيم 
تسلم إيديك ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أبريل 2011)

*الله ينور يا روك 
اجدع زعيم 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2011)

*كل واحد يخش يقيمنى
الفكره فكرتى واى حد مش هيقيمنى هقتله
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2011)

تمام يا زعيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

*حلوة اوى بس كده التقييم مقتصر على المشاركه بس ولا العضو مستفيد منها بردو *


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كل واحد يخش يقيمنى
> الفكره فكرتى واى حد مش هيقيمنى هقتله
> *



حقوق طبع حتى على الأفكار؟
الكلام هذا ما يمشي على الاتحاد الاوربي :bud:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كل واحد يخش يقيمنى
> الفكره فكرتى واى حد مش هيقيمنى هقتله
> *


*طب سيبه يعيش ويقيمك وقت تانى ههههههههه
*​


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كل واحد يخش يقيمنى
> الفكره فكرتى واى حد مش هيقيمنى هقتله
> *



*يلا ياض من هنا*​


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حلوة اوى بس كده التقييم مقتصر على المشاركه بس ولا العضو مستفيد منها بردو *



لم افهم قصدك، كيف يستفيد العضو منها؟
العضو سيحصل على نقاط إضافية للتقيم كالعادة..


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

*بلشت التقييمات تنهال سريعا 
إستمرواااا :smile02
​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أبريل 2011)

*اااااااالله حلوة الخاصية دى 
حد يقيمنى بقى عشان اشوفها كويس :mus13:
هههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> لم افهم قصدك، كيف يستفيد العضو منها؟
> العضو سيحصل على نقاط إضافية للتقيم كالعادة..



*أة فهمت خلاص انه تقييم مزدوج للعضو ومشاركته 

كريتك قام بالواجب وقيم مشاركتى وفهمنى ههههههههه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> حقوق طبع حتى على الأفكار؟
> الكلام هذا ما يمشي على الاتحاد الاوربي :bud:


*
لا يا روك كده انا هزعل
انا وانت لو بيعنا الاختراع دع نكسب دهب
فكرة : Mina Elbatal 
انتاج واخراج وتنفيذ: My Rock*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (12 أبريل 2011)

انا لا تظهر لي خاصية التقييم اساسا
فما المشكلة؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أبريل 2011)

بالنسبه للتقيم السالب بيظهر شكله ايه ؟


----------



## جيلان (12 أبريل 2011)

اهم حاجة ان اسمى طالع فى الصورة وصورتونى تانى فجأة بردوا
مش بقولكو ادونى فرصة بعد كدة ههههههههه
شكرا يا روك جامدة الخاصية
يلا عايزيين تقييمات بقى


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *طب سيبه يعيش ويقيمك وقت تانى ههههههههه
> *​



*هههههههه لا التقيم اولا
توتو على كبوتو
*


marcelino قال:


> *يلا ياض من هنا*​



*هقتلك اول واحد تصدق هههههههه*


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> انا لا تظهر لي خاصية التقييم اساسا
> فما المشكلة؟



*بعد الـ 250 مشاركة تستطيع التقييم ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههه لا التقيم اولا
> توتو على كبوتو
> *


*وصلك منى توتو وكبوتو قشطة اهو هههههههههه
*​


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> لا يا روك كده انا هزعل
> انا وانت لو بيعنا الاختراع دع نكسب دهب
> فكرة : Mina Elbatal
> انتاج واخراج وتنفيذ: My Rock*



بحسب قوانين الإتحاد الاوربي، انا الوحيد الذي يملك حق البيع 



الأسد المرقصي قال:


> بالنسبه للتقيم السالب بيظهر شكله ايه ؟



إسم المُقيم فقط سيظهر في الموضوع، اما نوع التقييم و التعليق فسيظهر للعضو فقط في لوحة التحكم


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *وصلك منى توتو وكبوتو قشطة اهو هههههههههه
> *​




*كده انتى فى البيس هههههههه*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يا زعيم للفكرة الجميلة دى

بس كده مش هنعرف نشاكل بعض هنعمل تقييم وخلاص هههههههههه

لالا هنشاكل برده ههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> بحسب قوانين الإتحاد الاوربي، انا الوحيد الذي يملك حق البيع



*لا يا روك
بحسب قوانين مينا البطل
لا تملك حق البيع الا بعد موافقه منى مختومه وعليها الامضاء :act19:*


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

*طيب هل التقييم محدود زى ما احنا ولا ايه ؟

يعنى فى العادى علشان اقيم عضو مرتين لازم بعد 4 اعضاء
*​


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *لا يا روك
> بحسب قوانين مينا البطل
> لا تملك حق البيع الا بعد موافقه منى مختومه وعليها الامضاء :act19:*



و انا اعتبرت موافقتك تحصيل حاصل يعني اي كلام :smile01


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أبريل 2011)

*الى  الامااااااام الى الاماااام ​*


----------



## My Rock (12 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *طيب هل التقييم محدود زى ما احنا ولا ايه ؟
> 
> يعنى فى العادى علشان اقيم عضو مرتين لازم بعد 4 اعضاء
> *​




نفس قوانين التقييم السابقة سارية حالياً، يعني يجب تقييم 4 اشخاص آخرين لسماح تقييم نفس الشخص من جديد. هذا الشئ لكي نتفادي تبادل التقييم بين الأعضاء، لكن إن رأيتوا سلبية غير مرغوب بها فلا مانع في إعادة النظر في تقليل الرقم.


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (12 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بعد الـ 250 مشاركة تستطيع التقييم ​*


بارك الله فيكي اختي روزيتا


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> و انا اعتبرت موافقتك تحصيل حاصل يعني اي كلام :smile01




*هههههههه بص انا متنازل عن حق الفكره لو مش هنبيع
بس لو هنبيع يبقى معاك وعشان نقسمها قسمة العدل 
انت الربع وانا ال3/4 :new6:*


----------



## Rosetta (12 أبريل 2011)

ديدات هذا العصر قال:


> بارك الله فيكي اختي روزيتا


*
ويلكممممم  :smile01​*


----------



## ديدات هذا العصر (12 أبريل 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> ويلكممممم  :smile01​*


ويلكم بيكي:smile01


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 أبريل 2011)

*فكرة رووووووعة اوى 
*​


----------



## نونوس14 (12 أبريل 2011)

*خاصية راااااااائعة جدا*
*ميرسى يا زعيمنا على مجهودك*
*ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

الله فكره حلوه قووووووووووي
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم كلكم



وهاستني مينا لما يقتل مارو وبعد كدا اقيمه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (12 أبريل 2011)

*فعـــــــــــلا الله ينووووووور
وفكره جامده وعسولة

المنتدى كله بيقيم النهاردة
معانا للصبح 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الله فكره حلوه قووووووووووي
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم كلكم
> 
> 
> ...


*مارو قيمنى
الدور عليكى اما التقيم او اقامة الحد
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مارو قيمنى
> الدور عليكى اما التقيم او اقامة الحد
> *




ههههههههههههههههه
انا مش بخاف بقي وقيم الحد براحتك
بس هات اللي فنجان القهوه اللي عليك الاول
مش اللي بيموت بيسالوه نفسك في ايه
هاسيحلك انا بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا مش بخاف بقي وقيم الحد براحتك
> بس هات اللي فنجان القهوه اللي عليك الاول
> مش اللي بيموت بيسالوه نفسك في ايه
> هاسيحلك انا بقي هههههههههههه




*يا جاااااااامد انت:mus13:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا مش بخاف بقي وقيم الحد براحتك
> بس هات اللي فنجان القهوه اللي عليك الاول
> مش اللي بيموت بيسالوه نفسك في ايه
> هاسيحلك انا بقي هههههههههههه




*ههههههههه قلبك قاعد يعنى
منا قولتلك ليكى قهوه وانتى عارفه كلامى سيف :smile01*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههه
الله الناس كلها عامله تجرب
بجد حلوه قووووووي
اللي عايز يجرب الفكره يا جماعه
يبعتلي تقييم وانا هاقوله شغاله ولا لا

اهو الواحد يستغل ويطلع بجاحه برده
 ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههه قلبك قاعد يعنى
> منا قولتلك ليكى قهوه وانتى عارفه كلامى سيف :smile01*



ههههههههههههههه اه جامد قوي حديد
يعني ايه ليكي دي ومش شوفت حاجه منك انا يعني

لا سيف ولا حتي سكينه نونو
ههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *يا جاااااااامد انت:mus13:
> *​


ههههههههههههههههه
عشان تعرف بس بنات منطقك مش اي كلام
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> نفس قوانين التقييم السابقة سارية حالياً، يعني يجب تقييم 4 اشخاص آخرين لسماح تقييم نفس الشخص من جديد. هذا الشئ لكي نتفادي تبادل التقييم بين الأعضاء، لكن إن رأيتوا سلبية غير مرغوب بها فلا مانع في إعادة النظر في تقليل الرقم.



*ممكن لو 2 اعتقد تبقى حلوة

ونشوف أراء باقى الناس الحلوه :smile01
*​


----------



## جيلان (12 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ممكن لو 2 اعتقد تبقى حلوة
> 
> ونشوف أراء باقى الناس الحلوه :smile01
> *​



مش فارقة معايا اربعة ولا اتنين بلف لفة واجى تانى هههههههه
ولو عشن محدش يستخدمها استخدام خاطىء فانا حكيمة طبعا :smile01


----------



## marcelino (12 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> مش فارقة معايا اربعة ولا اتنين بلف لفة واجى تانى هههههههه
> ولو عشن محدش يستخدمها استخدام خاطىء فانا حكيمة طبعا :smile01



*صباح الخير :smile01

انا عندى احساس اصلا ان المشرف مش متقيد بعدد صح الكلام دة يا حاجه حكيمه* :mus13:​


----------



## جيلان (12 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *صباح الخير :smile01
> 
> انا عندى احساس اصلا ان المشرف مش متقيد بعدد صح الكلام دة يا حاجه حكيمه* :mus13:​



لا والنبى يابنى لسة كنت بوصى كوكى تدينى كام واحد قالها لازم تلف لفة وتيجى
بس اهى فكرة بردوا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 أبريل 2011)

جيلان قال:


> لا والنبى يابنى لسة كنت بوصى كوكى تدينى كام واحد قالها لازم تلف لفة وتيجى
> بس اهى فكرة بردوا



ايون حتى المشرفين بيلفوا  :smile01​


----------



## جيلان (12 أبريل 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ايون حتى المشرفين بيلفوا  :smile01​




ايون وانا  تعبت :hlp:​


----------



## happy angel (13 أبريل 2011)

*خاصية راااااااائعة جدا
عايزه اشوف التقييمات *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 أبريل 2011)

*وااااااااو فكرة مميزة  
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم ويثمرها أكثر فأكثر
آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن.

*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أبريل 2011)

*جميلة خالص الخاصية دى *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 أبريل 2011)

فكرة روووووعة يا زعيم

كله شغال تقييم الله ينور


----------



## mero_engel (13 أبريل 2011)

فكره جامده يا زعيم 
شمعه تحترق من اجلنا 
وطبعا مننساش صاحب الاختراع مينا البطل


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

*الله حلو اوي اللي بيحصل ده 
كل لما تضغط اكتر فرصتك في التقييمات تكتر ههههههههههه
يا ريت لو نزود خدمة قيمني و اقيمك ههههههههههه
جامده دي يا زعيم *


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *الله حلو اوي اللي بيحصل ده
> كل لما تضغط اكتر فرصتك في التقييمات تكتر ههههههههههه
> جامده دي يا زعيم *




ههههههههههههههههه
حلو الاعلان دا وانا عايز من دا يا حوزمبل


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أبريل 2011)

*تصدقوا عجبتنى الخاصية دى :yahoo:*
*عايزة اطلع من هنا القيكم مقييمنى ماشى :t17:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلو الاعلان دا وانا عايز من دا يا حوزمبل


*هههههههههه لا ما انا ضحكت عليكي و زودت خدمة كمان ههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههه لا ما انا ضحكت عليكي و زودت خدمة كمان ههههههههههه*



وانا شوفتها هههههههههههههه
كل ما تزود فرصتك في الفوز تكتر
هههههههههههههههه
بس والنبي يا حوزمبل ابعتلي شويه خدمات بقي كتير


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> وانا شوفتها هههههههههههههه
> كل ما تزود فرصتك في الفوز تكتر
> هههههههههههههههه
> بس والنبي يا حوزمبل ابعتلي شويه خدمات بقي كتير


*هههههههههههه لا في خدمة تاني نزلتها بادعوا ليها 
اقري اول مداخلة ليا 
خدمة قيمني و اقيمك ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههههه لا في خدمة تاني نزلتها بادعوا ليها
> اقري اول مداخلة ليا
> خدمة قيمني و اقيمك ههههههههههههه*




يعني اصوت والم الجيران عليا واهل المنتدي
ويقولوا البت اتجننت علي اول اليوم الجديد
قولنا شوفتها :act23: ياختي
ناس مش بتجي غير بال ........ كدا بقي ههههههه


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يعني اصوت والم الجيران عليا واهل المنتدي
> ويقولوا البت اتجننت علي اول اليوم الجديد
> قولنا شوفتها :act23: ياختي
> ناس مش بتجي غير بال ........ كدا بقي ههههههه


*اعصابك يا شابة* :59::59:


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أبريل 2011)

bob قال:


> *اعصابك يا شابة* :59::59:



اطمن اعصبي حديد
انا بس بسالك اصوت والم الناس 
بس طبعا مش هاعمل كدا انا 
:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## antonius (13 أبريل 2011)

يا جماعة, حاولوا تقيموا المشاركات القيّمة فقط, مش اي واحد يقول زنكة زنكة نروح نقيمة...
الى الامام دائما يا روك...ثورة ..


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

*مبروووووووك *
*والي الأمام ... الي الأمام .... الي الأمام*
*ثورة ثورة ثورة ... من أجل التقدم والرقي والرخاء :smile01*​


----------



## marcelino (13 أبريل 2011)

Twin قال:


> *مبروووووووك *
> *والي الأمام ... الي الأمام .... الي الأمام*
> *ثورة ثورة ثورة ... من أجل التقدم والرقي والرخاء :smile01*​



*
ايه دة الكبير هناااااااا

لازم نشهيصك :mus13:
*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كل واحد يخش يقيمنى*
> *الفكره فكرتى واى حد مش هيقيمنى هقتله*


 
هههههههههههههه
الحمدلله انا قيمتك قبل ما اتقتل

بس تفتكر الموضوع ده مش ها يعمل منافسه
وحزازيه بين الاعضاء


----------



## بايبل333 (13 أبريل 2011)

*"وانا بقول المسلمين بياخذوا نقاط ازاى اتارى فى اثنين فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى عمالين يقيموا بعض داة بيقيم داة والعكس *
*"بكرة وبعدة الزعيم هيعملهم مشرفين علينا فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى وهيطرودنا :new6:*


----------



## Michael (13 أبريل 2011)

*أخييييييييييييييييييييرا يا روك عملتها
دة انا بقالى سنين مستنى الخاصية دى

وياحبذا لو تخليها أسهل من كدة بدلا من الدخول بصفحة والرجوع الى صفحة يعنى زى المنتديات الاجنبية او الفيس بوك
Like
وبس بنفس المشاركة هتكون اسهل واسرع بكثير جدا
*


----------



## ROWIS (13 أبريل 2011)

*الفكرة حلوة اوي اوي
وانا كنت طلبت وهاعيد الطلب تاني .. ياريت يبقي شكل زرار التقييم ده بيبعبر عن المنتدي كمندي مسيحي
نخليه سمكة نسبة للمسيحيين او صليب او اي حاجه يبقي شكلها ملفت ومعبرة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

جااااااااااامده الفكره

وعجبتني اوي


----------



## Twin (13 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ايه دة الكبير هناااااااا*​
> *لازم نشهيصك :mus13:*​


*أحلي شهيصة ... من أحلي شباب التمام :love45:*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 أبريل 2011)

فكرة رااااااائعة جدااا
مرسي يا زعيم
ربنا يبارك تعب الجميع​


----------



## just member (13 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يباركك ويبارك عمل ايدك يا روك
وديما منتدانا للأمام


----------



## بايبل333 (13 أبريل 2011)

*اللى يحب بابا يسوع يقيمنى كثير واللى مش بيحبة *
*مش عايزة يقيمنى ويومة عند ربنااااااااااااااا*
*مين هيقيمنى:fun_lol:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> الحمدلله انا قيمتك قبل ما اتقتل
> 
> بس تفتكر الموضوع ده مش ها يعمل منافسه
> وحزازيه بين الاعضاء



*هههههههههه
بالعكس انا شايفها حاجه حلوه جدا ومشجعه للاعضاء على المشاركه الفعاله وليس بكلمات شكر *



Michael قال:


> *أخييييييييييييييييييييرا يا روك عملتها
> دة انا بقالى سنين مستنى الخاصية دى
> 
> وياحبذا لو تخليها أسهل من كدة بدلا من الدخول بصفحة والرجوع الى صفحة يعنى زى المنتديات الاجنبية او الفيس بوك
> ...


*
هو انا قولت لروك نخليها بتقنيه الاجاكس
قالى هتاخد مجهود اضافى وخلينا نبدء بيها كده ولو لقينا اقبال على استخدمها نبقى نطورها*


----------



## Rosetta (13 أبريل 2011)

*طيب التقييم السلبي بيكون مش إعجاب في المشاركة 
يعني أنا لو قيمت مشاركة حد بـ "لا يعجبني ولا يستحق التقييم" رح تنفهم أني قيمتها بالإعجاب كونه إنه نوع التقييم مش بيظهر 
يعني بدال ما يكون مكتوب الاعضاء الذين اعجبوا بهذه المشاركه وقيموها
ممكن تكون الاعضاء الذين قيموا هذه المشاركه 
مش هيك أحسن ​*


----------



## bashaeran (14 أبريل 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الأحبة في المسيح،
> 
> نظراً لشيوع خاصية التقييم و الإعجاب بالردود و تلافياً لردود الشكر قمنا بإضافة خاصية جديدة تُتيح للأعضاء تسجيل إعجابهم و تقييمهم للمشاركات في المنتدى. الخاصية ستعرض إسماء الأعضاء الذين قيموا الموضوع و سجلوا إعجابهم به.
> العرض سيكون أسفل كل رد و الصورة التالية هي للتوضيح:


 
سلام و نعمة تسلم ايدك وانشالله المزيد من التقدم     :new5:


----------



## tamav maria (14 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *اللى يحب بابا يسوع يقيمنى كثير واللى مش بيحبة *
> 
> *مش عايزة يقيمنى ويومة عند ربنااااااااااااااا*
> 
> *مين هيقيمنى:fun_lol:*​


 

طبعا انا بحب بابا يسوع
علشان كده قيمتك


----------



## white.angel (14 أبريل 2011)

*عجبانى اوى الفكرة دى.....
شكراً استاذ روك 
ولو سمحت هغشها لاحد المواقع
ممكن؟؟*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2011)

فكرة جميله فعلا
الرب يباركك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (14 أبريل 2011)

جميله جدا الفكره يازعيم ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويساعدك وينمى الافكار دايما ​


----------



## elamer1000 (15 أبريل 2011)

*حلو خالص يا غالى بس هى ايه الحكمة من إظهار التقييم*

*والف شكر *

*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


*+++*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (15 أبريل 2011)

Thank u


----------



## صوت الرب (15 أبريل 2011)

فكرة كثير حلوة
بتشبه ال LIKE في ال FB


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*تماااااااااااااااااااااام يا زعيم*
*يلا بقا قيموووووووووووني *​


----------



## govany shenoda (15 أبريل 2011)

فكره جميله اوي
الرب يبارك خدمتكم ويثمرها أكثر فأكثر


----------



## kalimooo (15 أبريل 2011)

جميل يا زعيم
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 أبريل 2011)

antonius قال:


> يا جماعة, حاولوا تقيموا المشاركات القيّمة فقط, مش اي واحد يقول زنكة زنكة نروح نقيمة...
> الى الامام دائما يا روك...ثورة ..



*اتمني  يحصل كدة علشان اي حد يمر علي مشاركة فيها تقيم يعرف انها مشاركة جيدة ويركز فيها اكتر*


----------



## شميران (16 أبريل 2011)

حلوة جدا الفقرة الجديدة تسلم ايدكم


----------



## MAJI (16 أبريل 2011)

انا شفت التطبيق قبل ما اقرأ هذا الموضوع 
واعتقد يزيل استفسار بعض الاعضاء المقيمين(ياجماعة مين الي قيمني ؟) 
فكرة حلوة ومفيدة 
شكرا لماي روك على هذا الاجراء


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 أبريل 2011)

*هناك مشكلة ..... سوء استخدام البعض, وخاصة المسلمين, للأمر, على سبيل المثال أحدهم قيم مشاركة فى موضوع مسيحي بتعبيرات استهزائية, فاضطررت لعقابه, فلماذا لا نجعلها متاحة للمباركين فقط والاشراف
*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك مشكلة ..... سوء استخدام البعض, وخاصة المسلمين, للأمر, على سبيل المثال أحدهم قيم مشاركة فى موضوع مسيحي بتعبيرات استهزائية, فاضطررت لعقابه, فلماذا لا نجعلها متاحة للمباركين فقط والاشراف
> *



حرام عليك استاذي 
انتم عايزين ترمو الازرق بره المنتدى وله ايه?!


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> حرام عليك استاذي
> انتم عايزين ترمو الازرق بره المنتدى وله ايه?!



*لا ..... لا نريد ذلك ولكن نريد ايقاف عبث يستخدمه البعض, وفكرى معنا كيف نستطيع منع سوء استغلال البعض لهذه الخدمة, وفى انتظار اقتراحاتك *


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2011)

> *هناك مشكلة ..... سوء استخدام البعض, وخاصة المسلمين, للأمر, على سبيل المثال أحدهم قيم مشاركة فى موضوع مسيحي بتعبيرات استهزائية, فاضطررت لعقابه, فلماذا لا نجعلها متاحة للمباركين فقط والاشراف
> *



*"حلو الموضوع استاذ صوت صارخ بس فى حاجة تانية لو هنعمل للمباركين والمشرفين لازم نلغى الخاصية التانية اللى تقول لا يستحق التقييم سوف تسبب مشاكل هنا وهناك واعتقد ان مفيش شخص ميسيحى هيقيم واحد ميسيحى بالسوء *

*ام عن الازرق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!مش عارف *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *"حلو الموضوع استاذ صوت صارخ بس فى حاجة تانية لو هنعمل للمباركين والمشرفين لازم نلغى الخاصية التانية اللى تقول لا يستحق التقييم سوف تسبب مشاكل هنا وهناك واعتقد ان مفيش شخص ميسيحى هيقيم واحد ميسيحى بالسوء *
> 
> *ام عن الازرق !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!مش عارف *



*لا .... عادى .... توجد مشاركات مسيحية تستحق ليس فقط عدم استحقاق التقييم ... بل الحذف المهم أن التقييم يكون صادق وهذا غير متوفر فى معظم الزملاء المسلمين*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لا ..... لا نريد ذلك ولكن نريد ايقاف عبث يستخدمه البعض, وفكرى معنا كيف نستطيع منع سوء استغلال البعض لهذه الخدمة, وفى انتظار اقتراحاتك *



بس ده هييجي على حسابنا 
الا اذا توسطت لي عشان اصير عضو ميارك هههههههههههههههههه
بس فكرو شوي احنى هنصير على الهامش استاذي حتى التقييم هتحرمونا منه 
كده كثير:act31:


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2011)

> بس ده هييجي على حسابنا
> الا اذا توسطت لي عشان اصير عضو ميارك هههههههههههههههههه
> بس فكرو شوي احنى هنصير على الهامش استاذي حتى التقييم هتحرمونا منه
> كده كثير:act31:


:t11::12F616~137::263na:


----------



## أنجيلا (17 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> :t11::12F616~137::263na:



ايوة ... اضحك يا خويا اضحك
مقبولة منك بردو
بس التمييز العنصري مش مقبولld:


----------



## MAJI (17 أبريل 2011)

طيب ممكن حذف التقييم السلبي كما تحذف الردود ؟
وهكذا يبقى الحال كما هو عليه لكن تزيد مهام المشرفين 
ومن اجل المسيحيين (الازرق) 
جماعة انجيلا الغاليين على المنتدى


----------



## ROWIS (17 أبريل 2011)

*انا رائي انها تبقي مختصه للمشرفين فقط وما اعلي ، ويكون فايدتها انها تبقي متعلقة بعدد النقاط اللي هاتبقي عند كل واحد ودي اللي بناء عليها يبقي اقرب المرشحين مثلا للاشراف أو بعض المهام الادارية او او او.
ولكن هاتبقي لكله ... مممممم
مش عارف ولكن علي ما اظن مش مشكلة ، في الفيس بوك الاعجاب مش متعلق علي اهمية او او ولكن اصبحت مع مرور الوقت المستخدمين من تلقاء نفسهم لما بيلاقوا حاجة حلوة بيعملوا ليها اعجاب.
مع الوقت ومدي الانتشار وكثرة الاستخدام هنلاقيها لوحدها بقيت ماشية فل

*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أبريل 2011)

*خاصيه جميله جدا
شكرا
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مطلوب اضافه ربت اخري بعد 
له ثقله 
للازدهار الكبير في نقاط التقيم 
​


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2011)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> مطلوب اضافه ربت اخري بعد
> له ثقله
> للازدهار الكبير في نقاط التقيم
> ​



سنحاول مراجعة خاصية عرض عدد النقاط بدل الألقاب لحل هذه المشكلة.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> سنحاول مراجعة خاصية عرض عدد النقاط بدل الألقاب لحل هذه المشكلة.



* فكره كويسه 
*​


----------



## My Rock (2 ديسمبر 2011)

تم التعديل على خاصية التقييم ليتم عرض عدد نقاط التقييم بدل من الألقاب كما موضح في الصورة التالية:


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 ديسمبر 2011)

My Rock قال:


> تم التعديل على خاصية التقييم ليتم عرض عدد نقاط التقييم بدل من الألقاب كما موضح في الصورة التالية:


امممممممم بس الالقاب كانت احلى 
بس مش مشكله ...
+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم :flowers:


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2011)

مكنتش اعرف التعديل دة 
مينفعش يتكتب احلى 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

*اكتر موضوع فيه تقيمات في تاريخ المنتدي كله 
كانت ايام حلوه 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> كانت ايام حلوه
> *​



يا حرااااااااااااااااام 

انتا بقيت عجوز اوى كدة ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 فبراير 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> يا حرااااااااااااااااام
> 
> انتا بقيت عجوز اوى كدة ههههههههههههههههه
> ​



وبلعب في الوقت الضايع كمان


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> وبلعب في الوقت الضايع كمان




هنيالك يا عم 

أكيد بتلعب .............صلح ........ لوحدك 

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## scream man (9 فبراير 2012)

:t16::t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:
:t16::t16::t16::t16::t16:
:t16::t16::t16::t16:
:t16::t16::t16:
:t16::t16:
:t16:
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 فبراير 2012)

شكلنا هنتحسد ع الكام نقطه اللي في التقييم
ان الله يحب الستر 
من ستر عبدا ستره الله يوم القيامه


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

لماذا لا استطيع تقييم مشاركة او موضوع ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 نوفمبر 2012)

التقييمات شغاله  والنميمه جوه التقييمات ميت فل والناس مبسوطه والحمدلله​


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

لا يوجد الا زر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -_-


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 نوفمبر 2012)

انت دائما صاحب فكر متجدد الرب يباركك


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Eternal life قال:


> + ...
> 
> لا يوجد الا زر
> 
> ...


لما يبقى عنده250 مشاركة تقدر تستخدم الخاصية


----------



## aalyhabib (23 يوليو 2013)

حلوة الخاصية  يا زعيم


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

خاصية جميلة و مميزة
شكرا يا زعيم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

بجد تحفة
شكرا يازعيم


----------



## Fady Elmasry (28 يوليو 2013)

*
يا رب دائماً المنتدى فى تطوير يا رب ​*


----------



## bashaeran (14 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم ايدك فكرى هائلة


----------

